# [SOLVED] NVIDIA 8800GT stopped to work correctly

## Elv13

Hi, I updated my system after few months and now my graphic card does not work proprely anymore. I can't use 1280x1024 resolution anymore (limited to 1024x768), even if glxinfo say I have direct rendereing, I don't. Software mode switching fail completely and make processes zombie. 

I currently have 190.42, but downgrading to 185.x does not help. xorg-server 1.6.2-r1 is installed, compiling 1.7 does not work, but I don't care, 185.x won't work anymore, so I prefer to stay with it for now. 

Uname -a:

Linux lepagee-desktop 2.6.30-rc5-git2 #5 SMP Sun Sep 13 23:21:05 EDT 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

*I wan't to keep this kernel, it worked fine until now

**eselect opengl is fineLast edited by Elv13 on Wed Nov 18, 2009 3:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## platojones

Please post the output of 'emerge --info' and your Xorg.0.log.

----------

## Elv13

```
lepagee-desktop lepagee # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.4 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-rc5-git2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-rc5-git2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 14 Nov 2009 20:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1, 3.1.1-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUDIO_USE="      aaa a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis mp3 aac icecast  m4a mp4"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

AUTRE_USE="      unicode hashstyle mad vlm pdf xscreensaver glitz skins pnm mythtv kdeenablefinal           openexr bash-completion"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=core2    -msse3              -msse2              -msse        -mmmx              -mno-3dnow     -pipe                 -frename-registers           -fweb                 -fomit-frame-pointer                 -funit-at-a-time        -freorder-blocks                 -fno-ident                 -fmerge-all-constants    -combine                 -fno-unswitch-loops                -mfpmath=sse       -mtune=native -fPIC"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CG_COMPILER_EXE="/usr/bin/cgc"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLON_SEPARATED="XDG_DATA_DIRS XDG_CONFIG_DIRS"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

COLORTERM="rxvt"

COMP_USE="      rar bzip2 7Zip szip 7z"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

COREFLAGS="    -pipe                 -frename-registers                 -fweb        -fomit-frame-pointer                 -funit-at-a-time                 -freorder-blocks                 -fno-ident                 -fmerge-all-constants           -combine                 -fno-unswitch-loops                -mfpmath=sse       -mtune=native -fPIC"

CPUFLAGS="   -msse3              -msse2              -msse              -mmmx              -mno-3dnow"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=core2    -msse3              -msse2              -msse        -mmmx              -mno-3dnow     -pipe                 -frename-registers           -fweb                 -fomit-frame-pointer                 -funit-at-a-time        -freorder-blocks                 -fno-ident                 -fmerge-all-constants    -combine                 -fno-unswitch-loops                -mfpmath=sse       -mtune=native -fPIC"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID="awesome/urxvt/8620-0-lepagee-desktop_TIME0"

DEV_USE="      css c cpp html cg -doc double-precision examples freeimage threads server blender-game        povray sqlite3 webdav-neon"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-2.0_pre6786-r1/html"

FS_USE="         fat hfs ntfs"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENERATION="2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

HARDWARE_USE="   mmx mmxext sse sse2 smp dvd cd-r xv cdda vcd cdio aiglx dc1394 acpi apm dv ieee1394 dv1394           video1394 directfb cddb opengl dri drm alsa usb optimisememory gimpprint foomatic hplip                 openal jack dvdread dvb v4l scanner xine lirc xcomposite ipod cups logitech-mouse                 foomaticdb -hal dvdr lm_sensors v4l2 vdpau"

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HOME="/root"

HUSHLOGIN="FALSE"

IMAGE_USE="      svga svg jpeg png gif exif xpm geolocation"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev lirc"

INTERNET_USE="   samba mysql httpd irc -java flash ftp mdnsresponder-compat mdnsresponder webkit nsplugin           xulrunner"

JAVAC="/home/lepagee/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/home/lepagee/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm"

JDK_HOME="/home/lepagee/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib64/ladspa"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--hash-style=gnu,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LDPATH="/usr/local/lib:/usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11/lib:/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib:/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.4:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.4/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/32:/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6:/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/32:/usr/lib64/nspr:/usr/lib64/nss:/usr/lib64/xulrunner-1.9.1:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/nocona/:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/nocona/native_threads/:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/nocona/classic/:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/nocona/server/:/usr/lib64/qca2:/usr/lib/qt4:/usr/lib64/qt4:/usr/lib32/qt4:/usr/kde/3.5/lib32:/usr/kde/3.5/lib64:/usr/kde/3.5/lib:/usr/qt/3/lib:/usr/qt/3/lib64:/usr/qt/3/lib32:/opt/firefox:/usr/games/lib:/usr/games/lib64:/usr/games/lib32:/opt/flash-libcompat:/usr/lib64/fltk-1.1:/usr/lib64/fltk:/usr/lib32/libstdc++-v3/"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBS_USE="      qt4 -qt3 X gtk -wxwindows pam pam-console spell dbus -dcop freetype bidi gnutls truetype        aalib avahi -arts -gstreamer sdl -esd oss kde -gnome qt3support -libnotify lua"

LINGUAS="fr fr_CA"

LIRC_DEVICES="serial appleir"

LOGNAME="root"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -s"

MANPATH="/home/lepagee/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/opt/opera/share/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NLS_USE="      nls fr"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/mozilla /usr/portage/local/layman/vmware /usr/portage/local/layman/kde /usr/portage/local/layman/THE /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/kde"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PS1="\[\033[01;31m\]\h\[\033[01;34m\] \W \$\[\033[00m\] "

PWD="/home/lepagee"

PYTHONDOCS="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.6.2-r1/html/library"

PYTHONDOCS_2_4="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.4.4-r1/html/lib"

PYTHONDOCS_2_6="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.6.2-r1/html/library"

PYTHONDOCS_3_1="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-3.1.1/html/library"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.3:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 hpljm1005 hpsj5s"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="5"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="rxvt-unicode"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="7Zip 7z X a52 aaa aac aalib acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apm avahi avi bash-completion berkdb bidi blender-game bluetooth branding bzip2 c cairo cd-r cdda cddb cdio cdr cg cli consolekit cpp cracklib crypt css cups dbus dc1394 directfb divx double-precision dri drm dts dv dv1394 dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo examples exif faad fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac flash foomatic foomaticdb fortran fr freeimage freetype ftp gdbm geolocation gif gimpprint glitz gnutls gpm gtk h264 hashstyle hfs hplip html httpd icecast iconv ieee1394 ipod ipv6 irc jack jpeg kde kdeenablefinal ldap lirc live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lua m4a m4p m4v mad matroska mdnsresponder mdnsresponder-compat mikmod mmx mmxext modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql mythtv ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg oggvorbis openal openexr opengl openmp optimisememory oss pam pam-console pcre pdf perl png pnm povray ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime radio rar readline realmedia reflection samba scanner sdl server session skins smp spell spl sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream svg sysfs szip tcpd theora threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau video1394 vlm vorbis webdav-neon webkit wmf wmp x264 xcomposite xine xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev lirc" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_CA" LIRC_DEVICES="serial appleir" SANE_BACKENDS="hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 hpljm1005 hpsj5s" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa nouveau" 

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa nouveau"

VIDEO_USE="      vorbis matroska m4p m4v dts ffmpeg mpeg mplayer win32codecs divx wmp quicktime real stream       live radio wmf avi xvid dvdnav mp2 realmedia encode x264 h264 faad  stream"

VMHANDLE="blackdown-jdk-1.4.2"

WINDOWID="4194310"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthd9IQvD"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

```
lepagee-desktop lepagee # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.6.2

Release Date: 2009-7-7

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-rc5-git2 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux lepagee-desktop 2.6.30-rc5-git2 #5 SMP Sun Sep 13 23:21:05 EDT 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 17 July 2009  08:57:37PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Nov 15 17:30:19 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) Option "DontZap" "true"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0xf60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0611:19f1:06dc nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] rev 162, Mem @ 0xcc000000/16777216, 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xca000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00009c00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024_70 +0+0"

(**) Nov 15 17:30:20 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Nov 15 17:30:20 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Nov 15 17:30:20 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(WW) Nov 15 17:30:20 NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1

(II) Nov 15 17:30:20 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GT (G92) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Nov 15 17:30:20 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) Nov 15 17:30:20 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.1f.00.00

(II) Nov 15 17:30:20 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Nov 15 17:30:20 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Nov 15 17:30:20 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8800 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Nov 15 17:30:20 NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

(--) Nov 15 17:30:20 NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(WW) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024_70+0+0"; removing.

(WW) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): 

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(WW) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-1's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-1's EDID.

(==) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(==) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Nov 15 17:30:21 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(WW) Option "Protocol" requires an string value

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Mouse0: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Nov 15 17:30:54 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "CRT-1:1280x960@1280x960+0+0"

(II) Nov 15 17:31:30 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "CRT-1:1024x768@1024x768+0+0"

```

----------

## platojones

Did you do 'eselect opengl nvidia'?  That may be the issue with direct rendering.

Don't see anything yet that points to the issue with resolution though...you may want to also post your xorg.conf file.

 *Quote:*   

> **eselect opengl is fine

 

Sorry....nevermind that then.

----------

## platojones

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa nouveau" 

 

You should only have nvidia in there...you may want to fix that, then do an 'emerge --newuse --deep world'.

----------

## Elv13

It worked during many years with those settings (ecxept nouveau). I don't see how this could be related. I don't even think it can affect gentoo.

----------

## krinn

 *Elv13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.30-rc5-git2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1
> ...

 

this is simply a joke ! How do you expect anything to work with that...

----------

## Elv13

It worked many years, I don't see why it would stop now. And most of these flags are stable. Only fPIC and as-needed can cause trouble. But I love as-needed and I need fPIC because some bin packages required it (or segfault on symbol error). I added no flags since a year or two, so its probably not my problem.

----------

## aidanjt

 *Elv13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.30-rc5-git2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1
> ...

 

First of all, -march=core2 on x86_64 implies "-msse{1,2,3} -mmmx -mssse3 -mno-3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mtune=core2", so manually specifying them is pointless, and the rest of that junk is braindamaged, and almost certainly the reason for your breakage in the first place.  All you should need is "-O2 -march=core2 -pipe".  See this bug for more information.

Fix your broken CFLAGS then come back.

----------

## Elv13

Those are left over from the era when it was nocona and -Os.

As-needed is quite useful and I need fPIC, even if it cause some trouble.

Now after some tweaking (few hacky ln -s of .la files), I have hardware accel and 1280x9** px. It is not that bad, but I would want to know why higher resolutions are not prosent. Its the last remaining problem. It can not really be a package breakage this time, it is something else.

----------

## Elv13

For the record, it was a mix of updated HAL with '-hal' flag and half of my packet and 'hal' the the other half (I dropped hal, it suck, eat CPU and fail to work proprely). After deleting my xorg.conf and generate a real one, not just the shell, my resolutions are back. Fonts look a little wierd, they are way smaller than before, but at least it work.

----------

## doctork

 *Elv13 wrote:*   

> For the record, it was a mix of updated HAL with '-hal' flag and half of my packet and 'hal' the the other half (I dropped hal, it suck, eat CPU and fail to work proprely). After deleting my xorg.conf and generate a real one, not just the shell, my resolutions are back. Fonts look a little wierd, they are way smaller than before, but at least it work.

 Interesting, I find hal works just fine, uses negligable CPU time, and certainly does'nt "suck."  But then, what do I know?  I'm not a "guru" like Elv13.

--

doc

----------

## Elv13

Please, we wont start this one again   :Rolling Eyes:  . My flags had nothing to do with this problem. They are a bit excessive, but as said before, most of them are now included in -O2 set. As-needed is truly great for applications load time and others are needed for some static linking binaries to work, as said earlier. As an example, Amarok need fPIC on MySQL, but I have quite a lot of similar cases. I am not a "guru", nor I think I am one. I just have when peoples come trolling in unrelated topic because they think my system is unstable. It is not. Before doing the emerge -u world --newuse that broke my X, I had 112 day uptime with no crashes, nor X, nor apps. And as an engineering student, it is not because I don't use this desktop or do only email checking. Real life use is the best stability benchmark available, I think I pass this test.

And about HAL, it was fine before it, and deviceKit will replace it nicely, all that services did is breaking my system over and over again because many packages date back to 2005.1 and have never been rebuild with "hal" use flag. I use udev and it work just fine.

----------

